# South Again Charters / Walk on Style Sheepshead trips



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Looking to see how much interest there would be in "Walk-On" style Sheepshead trips. There is only a couple more weeks of the spawn left and to maximize time I am thinking about offering 6 Hour Sheepshead trips for $100 dollars per person.

The price would include all Bait, Tackle, ice and licensing. I can carry four people so this may be a great way for local anglers who cannot afford the full price to still be able to get out and enjoy the annual Sheepshead Spawn.

If there is any interest I will take suggestions on what days to start setting aside for these trips!

Thanks alot and I look forward to any feedback!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I would be interested Brad. Once I get off work I ll shoot you a PM. I would perfer week days to avoid the majority of fisherman out there.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds great!


----------



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

*Weekend or weekday?***

***


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

caddysdad said:


> ***


 Could be set up as either... What ever day we can get 4 anglers together would be fine by me!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Gonna try and set up the first trip for Monday - April 2nd. If anyone is interested please let me know. Only need a couple more to make the first trip a GO!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I have two for Monday.. Need two more, anyone interested?


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Would love to go but only have weekends or evenings free. If you set up a trip for either, let me know.


----------

